# any pigeons in Miami?



## 2000mustangmia (Mar 30, 2008)

If you have any or know someone please let me know. thanks..
Nestor


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What type are you looking to get?


----------



## 2000mustangmia (Mar 30, 2008)

I want like 3 or 4 pairs of white pigeons or racing pigeons,if I can't find those for adoption I would like to know what kind of pigeons I can have for free and there is a 99% I will get them,thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nestor,

Do you already have a loft and everything ready for pigeons? If so, could you post us some pictures of your setup?

Terry


----------



## 2000mustangmia (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have a loft ready yet, but I could make one in a day. I used to have racing pigeons and spanish thief pigeons when I used to live in Cuba. I have experience with this animals.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can find homing and racing pigeons at the Folke Peterson Wildlife Center in Palm Beach. They have about 20-30 right now, all colors and ages. They all rescues, so you might not be able to fly them but you can breed them.
Their phone number is

561-793-2473

webesite www.fpwildlife.org

Reti


----------

